# A few pictures of BRUNO



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

he's jacked, very nice, does he bite, lol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

thats a good lookin dog!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes a handsome fella!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> he's jacked, very nice, does he bite, lol


THANKS


cane76 said:


> thats a good lookin dog!


THANKS


american_pit13 said:


> Hes a handsome fella!


THANKS


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

DANG BRUNO LAY OF THE 'ROIDS!!

JUST PLAYIN MAN HE LOOKS AWESOME!! EFFIN RIPPED!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

...by the way.... you yard looks cleaner in this thread
:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> DANG BRUNO LAY OF THE 'ROIDS!!
> 
> JUST PLAYIN MAN HE LOOKS AWESOME!! EFFIN RIPPED!!!


LOL,HE GETS PRETTY RIPPED UP WHEN I WORK HIM


StaffyDaddy said:


> ...by the way.... you yard looks cleaner in this thread
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


tHANKS THIS IS DIRICTLY ACCROSS FROM MY OTHER YARD WHERE THE DOGS WORK OUT AND ITS JUST DIRT,SO THATS WHY THESE PICS LOOK LIKE THIS LOL,, MY YARD IS MORE FUNCTIONAL,,THANKS 4 THE COMPLIMENT..








LOOK AT THIS PIC








HERE IS ANOTHE PIC OF HIM,THANKS 4 LOOKING...


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

holy schmooly!!! that is one ripped dog!!!
sorry if you have said before, but what are his weight/height measurements?
he is a good lookin dog!!


----------



## jmua19 (Oct 21, 2008)

Daaammmmnnnnnn!!!!! That's all I can say.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

wow!!!
Thats awsome what a buff dog!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

God he is gorgeous! Funny thing, I was watching tv and the commercial came on for the new movie "Bruno" and this guy with a really gay voice said "Hi my name is Bruno!" lol it just fit.


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

megz said:


> holy schmooly!!! that is one ripped dog!!!
> sorry if you have said before, but what are his weight/height measurements?
> he is a good lookin dog!!


thanks, hes under 60 lbs bout 18 inches to the withers


jmua19 said:


> Daaammmmnnnnnn!!!!! That's all I can say.


thanks


BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> wow!!!
> Thats awsome what a buff dog!!


thanks


Shes Got Heart said:


> God he is gorgeous! Funny thing, I was watching tv and the commercial came on for the new movie "Bruno" and this guy with a really gay voice said "Hi my name is Bruno!" lol it just fit.


lol damn movie lol



























and here is his littermate sisters daughter his niece Black diomonds

















She loves to do catch the flirt pole...

















another shot of Bruno


----------



## Kinglion (May 4, 2009)

Nice Looking Dog there...

What type of bloodlines etc?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

awesome pics. i always like seeing pics of your dogs. i hope everything works out for you and your pack. thanks for sharing!


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Kinglion said:


> Nice Looking Dog there...
> 
> What type of bloodlines etc?


Thanks,hes got amstaff showlines (sierra) and TNT W/D 


Nizmo357 said:


> awesome pics. i always like seeing pics of your dogs. i hope everything works out for you and your pack. thanks for sharing!


Thanks, I enjoy spending a lot of time w/ the dogs, and hopefully things work out ....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> awesome pics. i always like seeing pics of your dogs. i hope everything works out for you and your pack. thanks for sharing!


yeah man for real.. and what u told me on my visitor page.. thats some BS homie keep your head up you and God know the truth bro and that's what that is


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That is one very nicely conditioned AmBully. Cheers on a good job, I'm also from the 714


----------



## beccapottersays (Apr 21, 2009)

oh my goodness. i'm speechless. bruno is incredible looking.
great effing job on him, man. i can only wish rocky will one day
look like that.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice pics I don't think I have ever seen a dog the at jacked. Great action photos 2


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

He is ripped you have done a great job with him!


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

one word.............freakin SOLID>......RAW........INCREDIBLE muscle definition.........great action shots......makes me want to get my camera and start snappin


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

^^^oops more than 1 word


----------



## 1503-bulls-henry (May 6, 2009)

Thanks every one, Bruno jhas good genes to make his work noticible on his physique, he has pulled before and loves all the stuff that the breed enjoys, flirtpole, carpet/slatmill, and pulling,,,, thanks 4 looking, he is the unkle to Poison the blu female i posted..


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like a fun dog


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

holy crap that dog has bigger muscles than the gov of cali


----------

